# UFC 81 Results : BREAKING POINT



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 81: BREAKING POINT*
Date: 2/2/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena (Las Vegas, Nevada)​

----------


*Main Card Bouts:*


[24-3-0] *Tim Sylvia* vs. *Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira* [30-4-1] - *UFC Heavyweight Championship*

*Sylvia's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Brandon Vera (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Randy Couture (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jeff Monson (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Nogueira's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Heath Herring (Win - Unanimous Decision) 
vs. Josh Barnett (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Josh Barnett (Loss - Split Decision)


[10-3-0] *Frank Mir* vs. *Brock Lesnar* [1-0-0]

*Mir's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Antoni Hardonk (Win - Submission)
vs. Brandon Vera (Loss - TKO)
vs. Dan Christison (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Lesnar's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Min Soo Kim (Win - Verbal Submission)
N/A
N/A


[25-7-2] *Nate Marquardt* vs. *Jeremy Horn* [79-16-5]

*Marquardt's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Anderson Silva (Loss - TKO)
vs. Dean Lister (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Crafton Wallace (Win - Submission)

*Horn's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Jorge Santiago (Loss - Submission)
vs. Falaniko Vitale (Win - Split Decision)
vs. Matt Lindland (Loss - TKO)


[10-1-0] *Tyson Griffin* vs. *Gleison Tibau* [15-4-0]

*Griffin's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Thiago Tavares (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Clay Guida (Win - Split Decision)
vs. Frankie Edgar (Loss - Unanimous Decision)

*Tibau's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Terry Etim (Win - Submission)
vs. Jeff Cox (Win - Submission)
vs. Antonio Moreno (Win - TKO)


[6-0-0] *Rob Yundt* vs. *Ricardo Almeida* [8-2-0]

*Yundt's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Oscar Granado (Win - TKO)
vs. Dison Ittu (Win - TKO)
vs. Matt Warrington (Win - TKO)

*Almeida's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Ryo Chonan (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Nathan Marquardt (Win - Submission)
vs. Kazuo Misaki (Win - Majority Decision)


----------


*Preliminary Bouts:*


[14-7-1] *Marvin Eastman* vs. *Terry Martin* [16-3-0]

*Eastman's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Rob Kimmons (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Quinton Jackson (Loss - KO)
vs. Jorge Oliveira (Draw)

*Martin's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Chris Leben (Loss - KO)
vs. Ivan Salaverry (Win - TKO)
vs. Jorge Rivera (Win - KO)


[6-6-0] *Rob Emerson vs. Keita Nakamura* [14-2-2]

*Emerson's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Gray Maynard (NC)
vs. Kenji Arai (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Takafumi Ito (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Nakamura's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Takefumi Hanai (Win - KO)
vs. Drew Fickett (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Brock Larson (Loss - Unanimous Decision)


[24-15-5]*Chris Lytle vs. Kyle Bradley* [13-4-0]

*Lytle's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Thiago Alves (Loss - Doctor Stoppage)
vs. Matt Brown (Win - Submission)
vs. Jason Gilliam (Win - Submission)

*Bradley's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. John LeBlanc (Win - TKO)
vs. Tim Snyder (Win - KO)
vs. Adriano Pereira (Win - KO)


[7-2-0] *David Heath* vs. *Tim Boetsch* [6-1-0]

*Heath's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Renato Sobral (Loss - Submission)
vs. Lyoto Machida (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Victor Valimaki (Win - Split Decision)

*Boetsch's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Vladimir Matyushenko (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Brendan Barrett (Win - Submission)
vs. Oleg Savitsky (Win - KO)


----------


On Super Saturday, February 2nd from the Mandalay Bay Events Center it's UFC 81: BREAKING POINT!

Tim "The Maine-iac" Sylvia will battle Antonio "Minotauro" Nogueira for the Interim UFC Heavyweight Championship.

Also in the sub main event, former UFC Heavyweight Champion Frank Mir will face former WWE superstar, Brock Lesnar...in which will be a colossal fight for both men!

Not only are the aforementioned fighters competing, but these names will also be on this card: Tyson Griffin, Nate Marquardt, Jeremy Horn, Chris Lytle, Terry Martin...and MANY MORE!

Saturday, February 2nd, LIVE ON PAY PER VIEW it's UFC 81: BREAKING POINT!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

The fights are underway!

Please refresh your browser window frequently for preliminary fight results as they come in!


*UFC 81: BREAKING POINT PLAY-BY-PLAY:*


Preliminary Bouts:


*Keita Nakamura vs. Rob Emerson*


*Result:* Rob Emerson def. Keita Nakamura by Split Decision at 5:00, R3

Scorecards: 30-27 Emerson, 29-28 Nakamura & 30-27 Emerson


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Up next is Terry Martin vs. Marvin "The Beastman" Eastman!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Terry Martin vs. Marvin Eastman*


*Result:* Marvin Eastman def. Terry Martin by Unanimous Decision at 5:00, RD3

Scorecards: 30-27, 29-28 & 30-27 all for Eastman


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Up next, we've got a LHW showdown between David Heath, and newcomer Tim Boetsch!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*David Heath vs. Tim Boetsch*


*Result:* Tim Boetsch def. David Heath by TKO (Strikes) at 4:52, R1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

The final preliminary bout is up next....between Chris "Lights Out" Lytle, and Kyle Bradley!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Chris Lytle vs. Kyle Bradley*


*Result:* Chris Lytle def. Kyle Bradley by TKO (Strikes) at 0:33, R1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

The main card comes to you LIVE in just about 12 minutes!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*HERE WE GO!*

Closing moments of the UFC 81 countdown. Highlights from Nog/Herring at UFC 73, and Sylvia/Telligman from UFC 54...the HUGE head kick!

We open with the ZUFFA pay-per-view intro package, with Mir, Lesnar, Nogueira & Sylvia all commenting on their upcoming fights here tonight. Clips of Tibau, Griffin, Yundt, Almeida, Mir, Lesnar, Nog, and Sylvia to open.

Coming to you LIVE on February 2nd, 2008 from inside the sold out Mandalay Bay Events Center in beautiful Las Vegas, Nevada - it's time for...

*UFC 81: BREAKING POINT!*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Rogan and Goldie to open the show. Rogan reiterates how dangerous Sylvia can be, and how Nogueira looks to become the only man to hold the PRIDE FC and the UFC Heavyweight Championship.

Package showcasing Mir's prior fights, including his win over Tim-may. Video shown of Lesnar working out, and Rogan says Lesnar's hands are SO BIG, he's the only man EVER in the UFC to wear XXXL gloves!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Rogan slips up on color!

They go to a wide shot of the arena to cover up.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go with our first bout of the evening!


*Tyson Griffin vs. Gleison Tibau*


Tibau is the first man to enter, as he walks out to 50 Cent - "Many Men (Wish Death)." JZ Cavalcante in Gleison's corner. Out next is Tyson Griffin to his customary Survivor - "Eye Of The Tiger" entrance track. In his corner are Randy Couture & Gray Maynard.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Tibau with a 3 inch reach advantage in this bout.

Introductions.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Round 1*

Griffin in the black trunks, and Tibau in the white shorts. Steve Mazagatti our referee. They come out and touch gloves. Circling. Griffin with leg kick and a jab. Tibau has a size advantage, that's for sure. Griffin with combos. Exchange again. Knee from Tibau. Still circling. Right from Griffin. Leg kick from Tyson. Griffin with a body shot. Low kick from Tyson. Feints from Tyson. They exchange again. First clinch of the bout. Up against the fence now. Griffin with a knee inside. Tibau close to a takedown. Griffin with a nice inside elbow. Separation. On the feet, they circle. Griffin leg kick. HARD high kick from Tyson. They are BANGING NOW! Low kick from Tyson. Straight kick from Tyson. Tyson is TEEING OFF on Tibau! Tibau with a fast takedown, and instant pass to half-guard. Crucifix for Tibau. Tyson stands up, and looks for a single. Good TDD for Tibau. Continue in the clinch. Tibau switches momentum into a takedown. Punches from Tibau. Tyson stands back up.

BELL - END OF ROUND 1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

We see Griffin's corner. Tibau's corner now. 


*Round 2*

Touch gloves. Tyson with some small jabs. Circling. Tibau in the southpaw stance still. Tyson misses a high kick. Clinch from Tibau. Tyson reverses positions. Up against the fence, Tyson with low knees. They break apart now. Tyson with a body shot. Straight kick. Left hook from Tibau. Nice counter shots from Tyson, good shots from Tibau as well! Tibau gets a NICE takedown into side control. Looks to take Tyson's back. They stand, and break apart. Looking to trade again. Jabs from both fighters. HARD shots from Griffin. HARD overhand right misses for Tyson. Jabs. Circling. Short exchange from both guys. Tibau is bleeding a little bit now. Tyson throwing kicks and straight punches. Low kick from Griffin. High kick blocked by Tibau. Tyson pushes forward. Circling still. Tyson lands a hard right. Tibau gets another tripping takedown. Tyson stands up EASILY. Straight punches from Griffin.

BELL - END OF ROUND 2

Barry Bonds shown in the crowd.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Highlights from Round 2.

Griffin's corner is shown again.


*Round 3*

Come out, and touch gloves again. Looking to exchange. Tyson with jab feints. Tibau lands a good left. Tyson with another low kick. More feints. Tibau not pushing the pace at all. Hard right from Griffin. Another takedown for Tibau. Good punch from Tibau on the mat. Griffin scrambles continuously. Tibau still controlling on the ground. Warnings from Mazagatti for back of the head shots. Tyson stands back up. They circle again. Tibau looks to counter, as Griffin pushes the pace, landing a HARD body shot. Tibau with a takedown, but Tyson stands up. Griffin with liver shots...Bas Rutten style. Griffin keeps coming forward. Tibau clinches. Griffin pushes off, lands a small elbow. Tyson with a bodylock now. Foot stomps from Tyson against the fence. Clinch with under a minute. Shoulder shrug from Tyson. Tibau looks for a takedown, to no avail. Break. Exchange. 

BELL - END OF FIGHT

Both corners are shown, as Tibau's face is marked up.

RAMPAGE is shown in the crowd.


*Result:* Tyson Griffin def. Gleison Tibau by Unanimous Decision at 5:00, RD3

Scorecards: 30-27 x3 for Griffin


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Ricardo Almeida vs. Rob Yundt*


Rob Yundt is the first fighter to enter. Cameraman runs into Bruce Buffer. "The Big Dog" Ricardo Almeida is out next. Last time he was in the UFC...UFC 35. Almeida with a 2 inch reach advantage.

Introductions.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Round 1*

Referee is Herb Dean. They come out and touch gloves. Yundt with some hands. Ricardo with a body shot. Circling. Body shot from Almeida. White shorts for Almeida, black shorts for Yundt. Ricardo shoots and gets the takedown. FAST guillotine from Almeida. SLAM from Yundt, but Almeida hangs on for the tap out.


*Result:* Ricardo Almeida def. Rob Yundt by Submission (Guillotine Choke) at 1:08, RD1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Post-fight interview from Ricardo Almeida.

Virtual poll: 60% to 40% favoring Lesnar.

Georges St-Pierre is shown in the crowd. Mention of the Montreal event.

Clips of Mir & Lesnar.

Hype package for UFC 82: PRIDE OF A CHAMPION, showcasing Henderson, Silva, Kongo & Herring. Sound is ahead of the video.

Backstage video of Mir warming up.

Lesnar also shown backstage getting his gloves on.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Up next is another Middleweight battle.


*Nate Marquardt vs. Jeremy Horn*


Jeremy Horn is the first man out, as he enters to a nice ovation, accompanied by AC/DC - "Back In Black." Horn doesn't look in THE BEST of shape, but ready to go nonetheless. Out next is Nate "The Great" Marquardt....and the crowd is pretty quiet. Nate looks in awesome shape, as always. Keith Jardine gives him a short pep-talk.

Horn is 2 inches taller. The reach is identical.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Round 1*

Our referee for this bout is Yves Lavigne. Adam Dunn and Ken Griffey Jr. in the crowd. They hesitantly touch gloves. Marquardt clinches and throws some knees to the legs. Takedown for Nate. Full guard for Horn. Nate postures up a bit. Nate with some GOOD G-n-P! Nate with a nice elbow up against the fence. More G-n-P from Marquardt. Nate stands up and backs away. Horn stands up. Circling now. Clinch again for Nate. Jeremy tries for the takedown, but winds up on his back. Horn with an open half-guard now. Horns stands up, and looks for a takedown of his own. Nate with a good plum clinch, and a NICE knee! HARD elbow from Nate, and Horn covers up and drops to the mat. Marquardt has a darce choke now. Horn regains full guard. Horn with an elbow. Nate postures and stands. Up kicks from Horn. Nate closes the distance. Horn with a gogoplata attempt! Into an omoplata! Horn sweeps and gains top position.

BELL - END OF ROUND 1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Round 2*

They come out and look to exchange a bit. Horn with a low kick. Nate slips and goes to the mat. Horn follows him down. Nate with the butterfly guard. Nate with an elbow from the bottom. Nate with a small cut over his right eyebrow. Horn remains in guard. NOW he looks to pass. Nate pushes him off and springs to his feet. Marquardt slaps on a QUICK standing guillotine, and it is ALLLLL OVER!!!! Horn taps out.


*Result:* Nate Marquardt def. Jeremy Horn by Submission (Guillotine Choke) at 1:37, RD2


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Post-fight interview by Nate "The Great" as they recap the finish.

Chuck Liddell is shown at octagon side, to a nice ovation.

Virtual poll: 57% for Lesnar, and 43% for Mir.

TapouT Plug.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

A bunch of drunken idiots are shown. Heath a contender at 205? *I think NOT!*


*David Heath vs. Tim Boetsch*


Tim Boetsch is out first to some imperial music, looking focused. Out next is David Heath, as he enters to The Pixies - "Where Is My Mind?"

Tale Of The Tape is shown. Boetsch with a 1 inch reach advantage.

Introductions.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Round 1*

Referee for this bout is Herb Dean. Not much action for the first minute until Boetsch landed a couple of kicks and an overhand right. More of a lull, until Beotsch lands another push-kick to Heath's gut and follows with an overhand right. Boetsch lands a two-kick combination...as we hear some boos. Heath seems to be waiting for Beotsch to make a mistake to counter. Semmy Schilt's front kick gets mentioned. Heath lands a leg kick, but Boetsch counters and starts landing with a succession of punches and knees. More front kicks from Boetsch. Heath tries to push in to strike. Boetsch gets him in the Thai clinch. Lands a succession of knees. Tim TOSSES Heath to the mat head first! Follows him down ending the fight with a barrage of punches to the head & face.

Rogan: "Tim Boetsch is A BEAST!!!!"


*Result:* Tim Boetsch def. David Heath by TKO (Strikes) at 4:52, R1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Backstage clips of Sylvia and Minotauro.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Time for Lesnar's debut in the UFC. Rogan and Goldie break down both guys' accomplishments.

Lesnar: "I don't care what people think! I'm coming into this fight to WIN!"

Mir: "Lesnar needs to worry less about his reputation in the WWE, and worry about what's going to happen to him when he steps into the octagon."


*Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir*


Out first is Frank Mir, as he enters to NaS feat. P. Diddy - "Hate Me Now." He looks calm, cool, confident and collected as he walks down the tunnel. NICE ovation for Mir as he emerges from the entrance! Steve Mazagatti is the referee for this fight. Up next is Brock Lesnar. He looks focused as he walks through the tunnel & down the aisle. 

Kurt Angle shown clapping in the crowd.

The UNDERTAKER shown in the crowd as well!

Tale Of The Tape. Lesnar is 2 years older, and has a 2 inch reach advantage.

Stone Cold Steve Austin shown in the crowd, to a HUGE OVATION!

Introductions.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Stare down. Touch of the gloves. Sable shown in the crowd.


*Round 1*

They come out, and Lesnar gets a QUICK takedown, into half-guard. Mazagatti stops the action for Lesnar hitting Mir in the back of the head. Point taken away from Lesnar. Action restarts. Body kick from Mir. Hammerfists from Lesnar. Mir almost arm bars Brock. Punches from Lesnar. Lesnar stands over Mir. Mir with a DEEP KNEEBAR!!!! *LESNAR TAPS OUT! IT IS ALLLLLLLLL OVER!*


*Result:* Frank Mir def. Brock Lesnar by Submission (Knee Bar) at 1:30, RD1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Post-fight interview from Mir. Very classy interview from him, as he gives Brock major props.

Lesnar shakes Mir's hand.

Post-fight interview for Lesnar, as the crowd boos. That's undeserved. Lesnar with a classy interview as well, gives Mir lots of credit, as the crowd finally cheers him.

Mir's wagon is going to return to the forum soon. HAHA...I can already see it now!

Backstage clips of Sylvia & Nogueira once again.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

B!tches and gents, it's time for the MAIN EVENT OF THE EVENING!

Goldie and Rogan hype up the upcoming bout, rambling off both guys' strengths and accomplishments. Hype package with clips and comments from both guys.


*Tim Sylvia vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira* - For The Interim UFC Heavyweight Championship


Minotauro is first to enter, as he's shown in the tunnel. He is walking out to The Rolling Stones - "Gimme Shelter" while he talks to himself. Nice ovation for Minotauro as he emerges into the spotlight. Nog tries to enter the octagon without the Vaseline on his face. Oops. Nog circles the cage, as Goldie runs off his victories. Everyone's favorite heavyweight, Tim "The Maine-iac" Sylvia is next to enter. He enters to some hick country western music. He's shown in the tunnel with the American Flag draped over his shoulders. He looks pumped up and ready to go as he emerges from the entry way. Tags a few fans' hands on the way out. Matt Lindland shown alongside Dan Henderson in the front row behind Sylvia.

Title is shown.

Tale Of The Tape. Sylvia is 5 inches taller, and has a 3 inch reach advantage. Referee for this contest is Herb Dean. 

Introductions.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Stare Down. Brief rules rundown from Herb, as the guys touch gloves.

Jay-Z shown in the crowd.


*Round 1*

Both men circle, initiating the feeling-out process. Nog with a low kick. Jabs from Tim. 1-2 from Sylvia. Low kick from Nog. Sylvia with another 1-2 combo. Nogueira pulls guard. Throws some punches from the bottom. Tim stands and backs up as Nog stands. Jab from Nog. Jabs from Sylvia. 1-2 from Tim. Jab from Sylvia. Right by Minotauro. Jabs returned from both guys. Uppercut from Sylvia. Nog backs away. Sylvia lands a HARD RIGHT! DOWN GOES NOG! Sylvia follows him down, with hammerfists. Nog squirms, and regains full guard. Tim stands up again, as the crowd ERUPTS! Tim continues to land BOMBS. Nog falls to the mat, pulling guard. Nog is bleeding from his left eye. Shoulder shrug from Tim. Nog controlling from the mat. Sylvia stands and back away, as Nog stands. Nog with a shoot, and Tim tries a big knee. Jab from Nog. Jab from Nog. Jab from Tim. Nog shoots again, and gets stuffed. Sylvia stalks Nog to the fence, landing a couple rights. Nog with a 1-2 combo. Nog lands a nice left hook. Sylvia looks uppercut. Nog with a jab. Sylvia straight right. Sylvia straight left. Nog shoots and Tim gets taken down. 

BELL - END OF ROUND 1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Big combo that landed for Tim is shown again.

Minotauro's corner...then Sylvia's corner.

BJ Penn is shown, to a HUGE OVATION.


*Round 2*

Come out, looking to trade. Nog with a jab. Sylvia stalks. 1-2 from Tim. Nog shoots, and gets stopped. Nog with a left. Counter right from Tim. Tim with a straight right that finds a home. Nog backing up. Sylvia lands a right. Nog with another jab. HARD left jab from Tim. Jab from Nog. Tim feints a combo. Couple boos. Takedown stuffed by Sylvia. Nog with a jab. Tim looks uppercut. Nog with a jab. Tim with a left hook. Tim with a nice 4-punch combo. Nog with a jab. Tim still stalking. Nog shoots UGLY, and Tim grabs that MT plum. Nog breaks away. Low kick from Nog. Nog jabs. Tim with a few body shots. Jab fake from Nog. Nog clinches, and Tim breaks. Nog with jabs. Nog shoots again, but Tim still shrugs him off into the fence. Nog goes for the double leg, as Tim grabs the fence, and breaks away. Back to striking. Jab from Nog. 1-2 from Tim. Tim still stalking. Jab from Tim. Jab from Nog. Both men look tired. Tim lands a HARD right. NICE left hook from Minotauro. Tim pushes forward, looks uppercut. Nog backing up, as Tim comes with a flurry. 

BELL - END OF ROUND 2


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Sylvia's corner is shown first. Nog's corner is shown as he stands up.


*Round 3*

They come out looking to trade, with Nog throwing low kick. Tim counters with a HARD right. Jab from Nog. MT clinch from Nog, Tim breaks it quickly. Jab into a shot from Nog, into guard. Tim postures up and lands a punch. Tim with an elbow. Nog with a punch from the bottom. Nog sweeps and is on TOP, into SIDE CONTROL! Nog looks for the guillotine with the arm in, and HAS IT! *TIM TAPS!!!!!!!! IT IS ALLLLLLLLL OVER!!!!* Minotauro is your NEW INTERIM UFC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!


*Result:* Minotauro Nogueira def. Tim Sylvia by Submission (Guillotine Choke) at 1:28, RD3


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Sylvia shakes hands with Joe Silva.

Minotauro's post-fight interview with Joe Rogan. Nog wants to fight Couture! Gives props to Big Tim. His after-party is at PURE.  Nog LOVES AMERICA! :laugh:

Post-fight interview for Sylvia now. Tim gives him BIG PROPS, and that is cool. Tim will be at LAX tonight. Wants to fight again soon. Good reaction, and a few boos. Once again, undeserved.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Chris Lytle vs. Kyle Bradley*


Out first is UFC newcomer Kyle Bradley, to a rap tune. His training partner, Rich Clementi is in his corner. Out next is Chris "Lights Out" Lytle to P.O.D. - "Lights Out." He is ready to go.

Tale Of The Tape.

Introductions.


*Round 1*

Yves Lavigne our referee. Touch gloves. Bradley tries to get off first with a hard punch. Lytle counters with a right hook. A right hook followed. And another. Bradley tried to retreat and cover, but Lytle was on top of him. Lytle unloads with shots until referee Yves Lavigne stepped in to save Bradley. After Lavigne separated the fighters, the still-dazed Bradley pulled guard on Lavigne and tried to punch, but the referee defended himself and subdued the groggy fighter. HAHA....AWESOME!


*Result:* Chris Lytle def. Kyle Bradley by TKO (Strikes) at 0:33, R1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Classy post-fight exchange between Lytle & Bradley.

Interview with Joe Rogan. Chris is still really pumped up.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Rob Emerson vs. Keita Nakamura*


*Round 1*

The first round saw a slow paced tempo with lots of kicking. Lots of jabs were thrown by both fighters in the opening minute. The sparring match turned into a fight when Emerson glanced a powerful left hook that sent Nakamura's mouthpiece flying out of the cage. Emerson continued to kick at Nakamura's legs, and landed a solid low kick at the end of the exchange. Near the end of the round, Nakamura knocked Emerson down with a knee to the face from the clinch, but Emerson recovered quickly. First round goes to Emerson, 10-9.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Nakamura's corner shown. Emerson's corner shown next.

Arianny. YES.


*Round 2*

Emerson continued to work at Nakamura's legs with low kicks throughout the second frame. Finding his range with the kicks also set up several crisp, short right hands for Emerson that found their target. By the halfway point of the round, Nakamura now cut and sporting a decent sized mouse under his right eye, scored a takedown but could not hold Emerson down. The American got back to his feet and continued to kick at Nakamura's legs and aimed for the swollen eye with jabs at the same time.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Nakamura's corner shown again. Nice mouse on his face. Emerson's corner shown.


*Round 3*

The fighters traded jabs for the first minute. Nakamura scored a trip takedown. Emerson got back to his feet but quickly pulled guard. Nakamura, not wanting to sit inside Emerson's guard, stood up. Nakamura with several right-handed jabs from the southpaw stance, and a left hook. LOTS of sloppy exchanges, as Emerson looks tired. Uppercut from Rob. Right from Rob. Sloppy exchanges continure, Nak goes for that MT knee. Jab from Nak. Emerson with counter shots. Lazy leg kick from Rob. Takedown for Nak, as Rob throws elbows from the bottom. Elbows from Nak. 

BELL - END OF THE FIGHT

Emerson gets a nice ovation post-fight. Shots of K-Taro shown, as his nose gets worked on...trying to stop the bleeding.


*Result:* Rob Emerson def. Keita Nakamura by Split Decision at 5:00, R3

Scorecards: 30-27 Emerson, 29-28 Nakamura & 30-27 Emerson


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*SHOW CLOSING.*

Mir wins Submission of the Night.

----------

Well people, 

That's it for me. Hope the P-B-P was easy to follow, and detailed enough! 

This thread is open now, so feel free to do some UFC 81 discussion in here!


----------



## mmafightfan (Jul 8, 2007)

Mega-Thanks for the play-by-play! You did an awesome job, I just wish you could have said Mir TRIED a knee-bar...


----------



## Fazdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the PBP, great job!


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Minotauro!!!


----------



## thai_fighter (Sep 10, 2007)

great job with the PBP, I knew Mir would win by submission.


----------

